# Game #36: Thunder (27-8) @ Lakers (15-20)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oklahoma City Thunder @ Los Angeles Lakers
Friday, 11 January 2013
2230H EST
Local Channel: TWC SportsNet
National Channel: *ESPN*



STARTING LINEUPS

Thunder
G Westbrook | G Sefalosha | C Perkins | F Ibaka | F Durant

@

Lakers
G Nash | G Bryant | C Sacre | F World Peace | F Clark​


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Go lakers.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't like our chances of stopping Westbrook. Nash needs to make him work on the other end. Stop feeding Sacre and shoot the ball Steve.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I like the Lakers' effort the last two games. It says a lot when Howard and Gasol are out and in comes the likes of Sacre and Clark and they hustle every play.

Having said that, they just can't match up to the talent of OKC. It might be close again but a loss is a loss and we are staring at a six-game losing streak.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:twoguns: 

**** this shit!! We win this mother****er by 15!!! 








:sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd like to see Kobe cover Westbrook from the get go.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Lakerholicz: RT @LakersReporter: Pau Gasol will meet with Dr. Williams today to see if he's cleared to play Friday. Hill & Howard will not play.


If we get Pau back we may have a puncher's chance...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau wasn't cleared today. Will be reevaluated tomorrow morning before the OKC game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If Pau plays, does Pringles start him along Sacre like brown did?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @MedinaLakersNBA: Pau Gasol will not play tonight vs. OKC. He will be reexamined tomorrow


No Pau. Clark will start.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Metta World Peace suffered a contusion to his groin the other night, but will start vs OKC. May guard Durant less than usual, though.





> Earl Clark will start tonight against OKC, alongside Nash, Kobe, MWP & Sacre. He’ll start out defending Durant. #DukeofEarl





> Pau Gasol (concussion) is out for tonight’s game vs OKC. He was re-examined by Dr. Williams today but was not cleared to play.


-Mike Trudell


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After tonight, our winning streak begins.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Basel said:


> After tonight, our winning streak begins.


You're quite the comedian.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Basel said:


> After tonight, our winning streak begins.


The sad part is if we lose tonight and then win the next 5 we'd still only be 20-21. :sigh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Clark will start.


Earl Basketball?

We got this one.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i got a good feeling about this game. i think we have a good chance to win and good chance to finish the month above .500. who wants the pipe now.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

It is good to see that some of the team subforums still make game threads. When I was active here on the board 5 years ago, most of the team forums had a game thread for each game.

Needless to say, this should be a very interesting game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> Earl Basketball?
> 
> We got this one.


Earl Clark era.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sacre got Dwight'd leading to Durant and1.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta rushed that open shot.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl Clark era!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

11-0 run to close the quarter. Nice.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Earl Clark GOAT


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl Clark living the dream of his life.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Earl Clark is playing like Kevin Garnett in his prime


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Everything but the shot for Morris.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> 11-0 run to close the quarter. Nice.


With Durant and Westy on the bench but I'll take it.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta with the elbow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jordan Hill out for the season... Smh


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JVG can't hide his hatred for Dwight Howard.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

What a shot by Westy over Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Jordan Hill out for the season... Smh


Damn. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Westy's frustrated.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Damn. :sigh:


He'll need surgery on his hip. Gonna need Earl Clark and Sacre now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That guy in the Earl Clark costume is balling.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Jordan Hill out for the season... Smh


Good thing we have Earl Clark to get his minutes. 

But no, that ****ing sucks. He was playing well for us this season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> Earl Clark is playing like Kevin Garnett in his prime


Wow, you know you're season had gone south badly when you think earl the goat Clark is decent let alone good.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo*
> Lakers forward Jordan Hill expected to be out the rest of the season due to hip injury that requires surgery, but will get second opinion._


If he has a tear there, he is going to have to have surgery...so I understand why he wants a second opinion...but its likely he will be out anyway.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is what I was expecting. We aren't talented enough to beat OKC tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Durant is raping us.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He's being "guarded" by Clark.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I know it's only half time but that 3 by Durant sure felt like a dagger. Chalk this one up as another loss.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*ESPNLA 710 Radio ‏@ESPNLA710
> @MagicJohnson* at halftime: "It's over for my Lakers. No playoffs, no nothing."_


And a certain administrator laughed at me when I initially said the same thing. Gonna laugh at Magic, Basel?

Seriously, I think Magic is just emotional. LakeShow still has a chance to make the playoffs, and their schedule gets more favorable starting in about an hour.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's mad.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't get why Westy wants to post up Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah I still think we'll make the playoffs.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Durant's automatic. :drool: :sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the **** is Metta doing?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Perkins hikes it to Kobe. :lol:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Yeah I still think we'll make the playoffs.


I think so too but I couldn't resist the dig.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol...Not making the playoffs unless Steve Blake comes back firing on all cylinders and Earl Clark performs like this every night; or unless Dwight miraculously turns back into a DPOY.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Why doesn't Nash dominate the ball more?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I've predicted 5-5 for the next 10 games on this thread and it could be better, but they just have to get serious on defense. I haven't seen much defensive effort in this game tonight, however.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Over/under 100 for the Thunder before the 4th quarter?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

2nd half comebacks this year...

Down by 18 to Charlotte comeback for a win.

Down by 19 to Clippers (4Q) and got to within 2 as I recall.

Down by 16 to San Antonio (4Q) and got to within 2.

Report others, these are just the ones that come to my mind.

Not saying it will happen tonight, but they have the capability...one must ask, however, why do we need to get so far down before we get serious about the game?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't buy-in to PER much, but it's telling that the Lakers only have 3 players over 15 PER.

The Timberwolves only have 1 player under 10 PER, with most of them being 12+.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cajon said:


> Over/under 100 for the Thunder before the 4th quarter?


They won't get there but they are on a 120-point pace considering garbage time will empty the bench.

Defense is the worst I have seen in at least 20 years. Maybe worst I have ever seen. (Lakers, that is.)


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Now playing: Kobe and Metta chuckfest.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet pass by Durant to Thabo.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

White flag's raised.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Clark with the dub dub.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:sigh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

IT'S TIME FOR DODGER BASEBALL!!!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Hopefully the 49ers will at least win their game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We suck.


----------

